# TSG56: Metros are Never Secure



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_The next release of Windows is released with Flash support, we break your password in 0.0024 seconds, and "some" LinkedIn accounts get hacked... more than 6.5 million of them.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty sixth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

The Deluxe Kid Wash using PVC
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/the-deluxe-kid-wash-709166/

Internet Explorer 10 Metro: Now With Adobe Flash 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1055528-internet-explorer-10-metro-now.html

How many seconds would it take to break your password? 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1056370-how-many-seconds-would-take.html

LinkedIn confirms 'some' passwords leaked 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1056079-linkedin-confirms-some-passwords-leaked.html

GeekDad
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Uh, the MP3 link doesn't work, just saying......


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry, the MP3 gets uploaded separately due to a server restriction... I'll get it up in a minute.


----------

